# Insulin help and protocol help..



## DAVE_1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guys.. I'm one of those guys who sits of forums all day pinching everyone elses ideas and theories on training, diet and supplements! I very rarely post as I don't have time to post much but with me been off work at the moment due to me competing at the weekend in the Britain show.. I've managed to find a bit of time

to finally ask for some help!

I've run many as cycles, aswell as peptides and feel I am advanced in that area at the moment.. Not as much as a lot of people around but certainly know more than the basics..

Anyways.. I'm very interested in running insulin in my off season to help aid mass gains. I've done rediculus amounts of reasearch on this stuff and there is so many theories and protocols to read and follow it boggles the mind a little! I was planning a course of insulin last of season but read the sticky created by kingprop re the metformin protocol so I decided to give that a go instead of jumping straight in to insulin. I got some good results from metformin (held a lot

less bodyfat even though I consumed 6000 plus kcals, muscle

pumps were brilliant and hunger was good. Allthough i was running ghrp6 aswell so that could be the reason for appetite also.

I'm now looking to use some novo rapid after my workout to try increase my bodies capability of shuttling nutrients into the muscle and looking to add some

mass. With it been off season I aren't bothered to much about a little fat gain..

Here is the protocol I have set and wondered if someone could have a look over and just check it will be okay. I won't be running a high amount of insulin, probably start of 2ius and work my way up to 4ius then leave it at that. I will just do my shots of training days only.. And also take one metformin tab with meal number one. Please bare in mind I don't really want to do the whole shakes thing as I prefer to eat solid food..

5pm - 80g oats, 20g milled flax, 3 scoops whey

6pm train- 150g tri carb (fructose, maltodextrin, barley starch) 50g of each, bcaa, creatine, l glutamine

7.15pm - 2ius novo rapid slin

7.20pm - 3 scoops whey isolate/70g waxy maize

7.45 - 250g lean steak mince, 60g dry weight pasta, apple

10.45 - 2 scoops blend, 30g oats, 30g almonds

11.15 - sleep.

Does this look okay? I'd rather be safe than sorry.. People say don't take too late as you don't want to go hypo in the night but with novo in and out your system

fairly quickly and only a low dosage I would think it would be a problem

taking later on?

Please advise on anything you can and mess around with it, hopefully my research is thorough enough but some of the guys on here no a he'll

of a lot about this.. Just a first time user looking for a

thumbs up really 

thanks

7pm


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

why dont you take your insulin after training then carb drink you need 10grms of carbs pper 1 iu of insulin then 1 hour later your meal at the moment i am doing 10 ius in the morning 10 ius after training then 10 in the evening started of at 6ius and worked my way up to 10ius


----------



## DAVE_1 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is my plan mate.. I train at 6pm until 7.15, and that tri carb drink I have is mainly for endurance and energy for training. I would then straight away take my insulin pwo followed by my pwo shake of isolate and waxy maize. Then

my meal. Or would you drop the tricarb drink whilst training and just take aminos, then have 2ius nova rapid pwo followed by 60g isolate and 40-50g wms? Also how effective do you find taking am insulin shots as apposed to pwo? I was thinking as I train late on I could maybe look at this to run less risk of hypos when asleep? I no 2iu isn't really going to touch the sides, just rather be safe than anything else with it been first time. Thanks for your response.


----------



## DAVE_1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea that's what I intend on doing to be on the safe side.. And I'll be shooting 2iu 3x per week post workout, along with a metformin tablet 500mg at meal one. All i'm looking for really is someone to just look over my shake/food protocol for around that time.. And also if anyone has had experience taking slin at 7.15pm and of it's going to be safe to do so. I no everyone is different hence the need for the glucose meter but if I'm wasting my time doing it so late I can do first thing in the morning followed by a whey/wms shake, then a meal 1 hour after that? Don't no if that's a better protocol.. FYI I would never and will never go about 4iu insulin pd.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

dave you are fine taking it that late dont be scared of going higher you ave to be realy stupid with it for it to be dangerous you will know if u are going hypo


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

so long as your using short acting slin ie humulin r or humolog are the ones i am familier with, you will be fine using at 7.15pm my best advice is to read read read.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DAVE_1 said:


> 5pm - 80g oats, 20g milled flax, 3 scoops whey
> 
> 6pm train- 150g tri carb (fructose, maltodextrin, barley starch) 50g of each, bcaa, creatine, l glutamine
> 
> ...


----------

